# Oven bake Aspen



## Joe1507 (Aug 11, 2008)

Does anyone oven bake their aspen?


----------



## hogboy (Aug 22, 2006)

Never, comes out of the sack and into the rack


----------



## Triangulum (Apr 30, 2006)

I agree with hogboy. I only tend to bake substrate such as bark chippings, high humidity substrates that are perfect for bacteria and other beasties.

To answer your question, No.

Scott


----------



## Joe1507 (Aug 11, 2008)

Ok cool, Lots of people say you should ovenbake any substrate like this because of parasites, ill oven bake mine just because i want to be safe.


----------



## hogboy (Aug 22, 2006)

Joe1507 said:


> Ok cool, Lots of people say you should ovenbake any substrate like this because of parasites, ill oven bake mine just because i want to be safe.


 
Aspen normally comes in sealed bags, i really cant see the need to bake ?


----------



## Triangulum (Apr 30, 2006)

Better to be safe then sorry 
Right attitude to have about things.


----------



## Joe1507 (Aug 11, 2008)

Indeed, and so i shall bake it like a cake.
Ill use it for my tortoise.


----------



## Galaxy Girl (Aug 23, 2007)

a friend of mine had a terrible mite problem in her royals after switching to aspen, so now i bake or freeze mine! just to be safe!!


----------



## robglobe (Feb 11, 2007)

You never bake Aspen as its a safe substrate and is the choice of many snake breeders .

Why would you bake aspen as all you end up with is burnt wood which will be hard and lose much of its absorbent properties.

Silly scare stories about aspen needing to be sterilised is just old wives tales in my opinion.

Aspen is no different in many respects to pet bedding for rodents and who has ever baked a bag of sawdust for there pet hamster ?.


----------



## Mujician (Mar 7, 2007)

Freezing aspen might be a better optio for aspen, but can i please ask - what do you guys put your substrate in or on when baking it, what temp/gas mark do you use and how long do you do it for? Thanks, Ben


----------



## Joe1507 (Aug 11, 2008)

Yeah, lol I was just going to ask the same question


----------



## SNAKEWISPERA (Aug 27, 2007)

Never....Goes straight into the snakes tanks/racks


----------



## Joe1507 (Aug 11, 2008)

Lol ok cool.


----------



## eeji (Feb 22, 2006)

I never bake aspen either, it goes straight in with the snakes from the bag


----------

